# Time for an upgrade



## VapeDude (12/5/15)

Hey guys and girls.

So I've only been vaping for close on two weeks but I think its time for an upgrade.

Im using a Vapros Spinner 2 battery with an Aspire Titan pro tank.

Problem im having is that I like to vape it set to max (4.8v) and the battery doesn't last too long (I chain vape at night), and im also just looking to take it to the next level.

What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Vapeowave (12/5/15)

That would all depend on how deep your pocket is lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (12/5/15)

Vapeowave said:


> That would all depend on how deep your pocket is lol


I can spend about R1800


----------



## Viper_SA (12/5/15)

If you want to upgrade that quick, like I did lol, then I'd recommend spending R850 of that money on an istick 50W. Currently that seems to be the best price at Thepuffstation.co.za, but the average is around R900. I will never buy another rta, strictly drippers from here on out, so I can't really advise on that part.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

I agree with Viper. The iStick is a good no frills no fuss device with good battery life & is a good size. It also packs sufficient power for most tanks & drippers. 
A good tank which will give you the best of both worlds would be the Subtank Mini or Subtank Plus. You can use commercial coils & you have the RBA base should you wish to explore coil building.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapeowave (12/5/15)

question , why and what are you looking from a device? what is the reason you want to upgrade? to little taste ? need more vape? why what would you say you hunting for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (12/5/15)

Thanks for the replies so far. Im looking for both taste and vape. I have nice flavours like beard co, but I get the sense im not getting the full experience from my hits. I taste the flavour slightly but its not bursting with flavour. 

On a side note what voltage should i be smoking on? I have the 1.8 ohm bvc coils and am on 4.8v, is that ok?


----------



## Viper_SA (12/5/15)

VapeDude said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. Im looking for both taste and vape. I have nice flavours like beard co, but I get the sense im not getting the full experience from my hits. I taste the flavour slightly but its not bursting with flavour.
> 
> On a side note what voltage should i be smoking on? I have the 1.8 ohm bvc coils and am on 4.8v, is that ok?



BVC coils? On the 1453? Or do you have another device? I ran my BVC coils in the Nauti mini at 4.6V max, but that was my taste.


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)

Seems to me your first requirement is better battery life. Your Spinner is around 1700 mAh. The iStick 50W is 4400 mAh. Clearly a win in that regard. It also gives you lots of power, which is your second requirement. So, yes, I think the iStick 50W is a good recommendation by the members above.
More difficult is the atomizer. The Subtank Mini might be good as you have a choice between 0.5 ohm and 1.2 ohm commercial coils. And a RBA base to later build your own coils on. Most peeps, however, say that the Subtank Mini is more for direct to lung hits, which I do not know if you want. Cannot, for the life of me now think of another commercial tank that can take high power and is also suitable for mouth to lung hits. Maybe someone will help out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (12/5/15)

I would say i do lung hits... I started doing mouth to lung but have been doing direct lung for a couple days


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)

VapeDude said:


> I would say i do lung hits... I started doing mouth to lung but have been doing direct lung for a couple days


Then the Subtank Mini should be good to go.


----------



## VapeDude (12/5/15)

Cool thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## Vapeowave (12/5/15)

Istick Yeah nice set up, good priced device for an upgrade, been testing on a kanger kbox, very soiled mod it does not have much features said to say and of cause changeable 18650 batteries no usb passthrough but really built proof for me , in a way i prefer mods with changeable batteries as i can always have a back up on charge as im not always at a power source and for the price its great, im currently using Cloupor mini, kbox and vapor flask
concerning tanks cant go wrong with subtank nano and mini by kangertech also the Artic, atlantis,oh and the lemo2, any organic cotton coil for that better taste

Good upgrades i would suggest with a budget would be,

Mods
Istick 30w or 50w
Kangertech Kbox 40w
Cloupor mini 30w
Mvp 3.0

Tanks
Subtank mini or nano
Artic
Atlantis
lemo2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/5/15)

There have been some issues with the iStick 50W devices. I'm not sure how widespread it is exactly, but it's something to be aware of.

For around the same price I'd rather recommend the Smok M80. Same battery life, but more power - and even some quassi temp control if you want it 

Or if you want an even better deal, wait a few days and get an IPV4. This one uses 2x18650 batteries (not included) which allows you to swap out (so you'll need 4x batteries) when you are away from a charger for a long time. Slightly higher cost, but you also get 100W power and full temp control 

On RTAs the SubTank Mini is the one to beat. Definitely the best all round device out there right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude (12/5/15)

Thanks guys that gives me a bit to read up on at least

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (12/5/15)

smok m80 gets my vote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (12/5/15)

subtank mini ftw

You can play around with building coils or buy the occ which last forever, great for lung hitter. The tank capacity is good as well gonna keep you going for a while. R450

I have an istick 30w its a relatively stealthy device but you have the vission spinner to use in the care or in social settings where others dont vape. The istick 50w is a great device but if you not planning to upgrade for the rest of the year I would consider getting a temp sensing mod. It will be out of your budget tho around R1500 and R200 for a battery I think. You probably wont use the temp control properly until about a month or two later. 

That aspire tank is amazing I would keep that as a back up I regret selling mine. 

my order of buy was ego and aspire tank like yours 2 days later.
istick 30w and aspire nautilis 
sold the ego and tank
got a subtank mini 2 weeks later
got an mvp 2.0 vission spinner 2 and a protank mini and arotank 2weeks
sold the mvp and aerotank
got a lemo 2 tank 2 weeks ago. 

Now I want a temp control mod. 

idk its been 2 months. 
So far I would keep my
Subtank mini, and Istick 

The nautilus mini is a great vape for mouth to lung, but the coils burn out quickly. 

undecided about the lemo 2

The rest was okay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam (12/5/15)

For that price id go with a subtank mini and istick or smok m80. You will have some spare change for another tank and ill recommend the delta 2 with rba base. Two reasons i recommend the subtank and delta 2 is that you dont have drain the tank to rebuild/replace the coil. And 2 filling them does not require extra tools such as a screwdriver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeDude (13/5/15)

So I've done a bit of reading up and I've come across quite a few posts about guys saying their iStick 50Ws and 30Ws catching on fire while charging ! Its not like 1 or 2 posts either...

There are also allot of people who are happy with theirs though, but I think I'm gna go for the SMOK 80

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (13/5/15)

VapeDude said:


> So I've done a bit of reading up and I've come across quite a few posts about guys saying their iStick 50Ws and 30Ws catching on fire while charging ! Its not like 1 or 2 posts either...
> 
> There are also allot of people who are happy with theirs though, but I think I'm gna go for the SMOK 80


The m80 is a great device! Good choice! Perhaps think about getting the Atlantis 2 aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/5/15)

VapeDude said:


> So I've done a bit of reading up and I've come across quite a few posts about guys saying their iStick 50Ws and 30Ws catching on fire while charging ! Its not like 1 or 2 posts either...
> 
> There are also allot of people who are happy with theirs though, but I think I'm gna go for the SMOK 80



I've never heard read that. What amps are these guys charging at? sheesh is my vape safe? 

Smok m80 is great choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Festival Panda (13/5/15)

Agree with @free3dom smok m80 ... nice lil powerhouse with nice battery life ... working wonders with my atlantis 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (13/5/15)

Currently my daily vape at work devices are:
iStick 30w with MELO tank
iStick 50w with Kanger Subtank
So far no complaints, no charging issues, and both last quite a while per charge.
At home its the Segelei 150w with Goliath tank on it, which is my best setup to date, but damn its a Thirsty tank!


----------



## BumbleBee (13/5/15)

The SubTank Mini on the iStick 50W is a winner. I've heard a few stories of people having issues with the M50 and M65 Smok devices, so far most folks seem happy with their M80s, Smok just doesn't appeal to me personally, still have a sourness towards the brand since my issues with the Guardian II.

IMO, the SubTank Mini is probably one of the best all-round tank systems currently available. It caters for everyone from n00bs to advanced coil builders, the airflow is awesome wide open but can be set pretty tight for lower power mouth to lung style vaping. And if you need a tighter draw than the standard airflow options offer then you can use the older Kanger Dual Coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (13/5/15)

I've seen one or two post about auto-fire issues on the 50W, more of a "keep firing" than an auto-fire issue. Not seen anything about stuff catching fire. Mine has continued to fire after releasing the button maybe twice in the few months I've had it. Not been an issue at all. Keep in mind that the Li-ion battery is mostly said to be safer than the Li-polymer batteries in the M80.


----------



## Festival Panda (13/5/15)

"Lithium-polymer batteries tend to hold a charge better and longer, but at a higher cost. The charging cycles are greater than with lithium-ion, meaning the “wear” on lithium-polymer is less; after a couple of years of use, the drop in battery use time is minimal so the battery life is near the same amount as new. There are conflicting stories about this, though. This may because of using lithium-ion-polymer hybrid batteries instead since it is safer, cheaper, lighter, and can be shaped differently than lithium-ion batteries; they aren’t as flexible or thin as true lithium-polymer batteries, though. Lithium-polymer batteries are known as explosive batteries since some of the iPhones and other devices that use these types of batteries have caught fire, and almost explosively igniting without warning. As long as proper care of any battery is given, neither battery type is really that much safer than another (HTC HD2’s have had similar ignition problems, and they had lithium-ion batteries)."


http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/is...th-4200-mah-equal-to-li-ion-4200-mah-battery/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeDude (13/5/15)

What do you guys think of the Aspire ESP 30W?


----------



## Keyaam (13/5/15)

VapeDude said:


> What do you guys think of the Aspire ESP 30W?


Its early days but they say the battery life is poor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/5/15)

VapeDude said:


> So I've done a bit of reading up and I've come across quite a few posts about guys saying their iStick 50Ws and 30Ws catching on fire while charging ! Its not like 1 or 2 posts either...
> 
> There are also allot of people who are happy with theirs though, but I think I'm gna go for the SMOK 80



Just relating to this issue

And to all iStick50W owners,

I notice that some of the iSticks sold locally do NOT come with the AC adaptor.
Do you know what amp rating is most suitable for the iStick 50W?

Some AC adaptors sold separately are 2A - but what should the iStick 50W be charged at?

I know the lower the better but do you know what the recommended amp rating is for charging it?

@BumbleBee, does the i50 say anything on it or in its user manual?

I dont have one but am considering it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude (13/5/15)

Good point.

I shouldn't have said I'm going for the Smok 80, I'm still on the fence. Only getting next month so have time to decide


----------



## Keyaam (13/5/15)

Its a 1 amp charger. Mine does not even get warm like some have reported. Its a very underrated device. I get about 4 days on a full charge at about 25w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/15)

Keyaam said:


> Its a 1 amp charger. Mine does not even get warm like some have reported. Its a very underrated device. I get about 4 days on a full charge at about 25w
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Keyaam 
Is that the charger that comes with it?


----------



## Keyaam (13/5/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Keyaam
> Is that the charger that comes with it?


Yes.

Double checked my charger and online specs.
http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-50w.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/5/15)

Silver said:


> Just relating to this issue
> 
> And to all iStick50W owners,
> 
> ...



same thing happened with my 30w istick, no charger, site says 1 amp charger 

I did some digging into a 18650 and charging rates, apparently the 30w istick has 1 of them. I recall reading a tech spec on the 18650 by sony and you could charg at 2 amps but i dunno what i was reading and i wasnt sure so i've been sticking to 1 amp charging.


----------



## Viper_SA (13/5/15)

I charve both my 30W and 50w isricks at 2amp on my teblet charger. No heat, charges quite fast and don't see any drop on hownlong they last asncompared to 1amp or 0.5amp charging


----------



## BumbleBee (13/5/15)

Silver said:


> Just relating to this issue
> 
> And to all iStick50W owners,
> 
> ...


@Silver, I have no idea, I haven't even opened the bottom part of the box so no idea what's in there. I'm using my iPad charger or just plug it into the usb3 port on my laptop with an old Nokia USB cable. Takes a while to charge on the laptop though so I'm thinking it's definitely under 1A. The iPad charger is 2.1A. 

I just love the feel of the iStick 50, so much more comfortable to hold than the 20w because of the bigger form factor. It feels really solid without being unnecessarily heavy. No more rattly buttons, spring loaded stainless steel 510 and no sharp edges 

Oh ya, and we can flip the display and lock the power settings now... Woohoo!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (13/5/15)

Thanks @Keyaam and @BumbleBee ! Appreciate the feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude (26/5/15)

Hey guys so just an update:

I've purchased the iStick 50W and subtank-mini for myself and the Ego One 2200aH starter kit for my Fiance.

Ordered from Vapeking so delivery should happen sometime this week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam (26/5/15)

You gonna love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (26/5/15)

Thanks I hope so it wasn't a cheap purchase all in all  I also got some Derailed by Suicide Bunny juice to try out


----------



## BuzzGlo (26/5/15)

I'm at my upgrade point now, I want to move into temp limiting but within a few days of me setting my mind on something a new mods out and i'm back to square one.


----------



## VapeDude (26/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I'm at my upgrade point now, I want to move into temp limiting but within a few days of me setting my mind on something a new mods out and i'm back to square one.



Yep it will always be that way, kinda just gta decide on what to go with and do it


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/15)

You've made a great choice with that gear @VapeDude. I haven't experienced the Ego One yet but the general consensus is that it totally rocks, I'm tempted to take one for a spin. The IS50W with the Subtank Mini is an awesome combo, as @Keyaam said, you're going to love it. I'm still not bored of mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude (26/5/15)

Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (26/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You've made a great choice with that gear @VapeDude. I haven't experienced the Ego One yet but the general consensus is that it totally rocks, I'm tempted to take one for a spin. The IS50W with the Subtank Mini is an awesome combo, as @Keyaam said, you're going to love it. I'm still not bored of mine
> 
> View attachment 27850


The ego one is a great device. Ive had mine just over a week. I use it to freshen the palate and give my istick and reo a break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (26/5/15)

VapeDude said:


> Can't wait!



You'll enjoy it. The iS50 is a proper workhorse mod. I've been using and abusing mine pretty much since it first landed on our shores and it's still going strong. Just pimped mine up with a silicon sleeve..BIG improvement, especially if you like to carry your mod in your pockets with keys, knives, etc.

W.r.t charging sealed battery mods, if in doubt, charging by PC is still best. It's slower but much safer. With all the USB chargeable devices we're using these days, it's too easy to use the wrong wall charger. 

Keep juice out of the 510 and your threads clean and you'll get a long service service from this mod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeDude (28/5/15)

Thanks for the help guys, amazing is the only description for this setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Keyaam (28/5/15)

VapeDude said:


> Thanks for the help guys, amazing is the only description for this setup


Nice dude. At 13.7 watts that isticks battery will last you a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (28/5/15)

Keyaam said:


> Nice dude. At 13.7 watts that isticks battery will last you a week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha that just happened to be what it was on at the time. I find 15 - 20 W to be a good range with the subtank set to medium or full air flow


----------



## VapeDude (29/5/15)

Im noticing that I'm gna go through ALLOT more juice with this setup lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (29/5/15)

Sub ohming will do that, consider mixing down with vg it it starts hurting the budget, this does reduce the flavour but the clouds are there.


----------



## kelly22 (29/5/15)

If got a mnautilus mini and a clk 1280 spare , seems like a good upgrade from there I can let both go at R550if you keen


----------



## VapeDude (29/5/15)

kelly22 said:


> If got a mnautilus mini and a clk 1280 spare , seems like a good upgrade from there I can let both go at R550if you keen



Guessing you didn't read the whole thread  Already went for iStick 50W and subtank mini, thanks though


----------



## kelly22 (29/5/15)

Yeah guess i didnt read it,well congrats in tge upgrade bud its a good choice ,enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

